# Using images for blog articles



## saikiasunny (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello digitians
after a lot of time consuming site-jumping, i managed to create a Wordpress website. 
The website is about PC systems and components. Usually recommendations will be posted there. I started the website with monetary benefit in mind. But as i went deeper into this website business, i realized the problems of using product images on the site. 

After reading horrific copyright stories, I am scared to create another article with images. 

I know i can get CC images from flickr and Wikipedia/media, but they are not equal to the quality of a professional photo and most of the times they do not directly to the theme of my content. 

So my straight question is to you- How can use Product images of say companies like corsair, CM without infringing a copyright.

Any Net guru or internet entrepreneur here?

Any suggestions Guys or gals?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2015)

I run a wordpress website, and although I don't use it for monetary benefit, I do tend to try using non copyrighted images.

I always try to shoot my own pics, or choose stock image in case the topic is generic. I also thought taking images from large websites, but giving due credit avoids the hassle of copyright. Not sure how right that notion is though.

Btw, you can share your site here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190717-bloggers-thread.html


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2015)

yeh some tips somewhere in there
get official images, there is usually a good version somewhere on the site, cite source as official site


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Oct 2, 2015)

Vyom said:


> I also thought taking images from large websites, but giving due credit avoids the hassle of copyright. Not sure how right that notion is though.



This is the right way. Giving credit when using someone else's image is okay. That way they get backlink credit so it's a win-win for them.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2015)

Yup sites such as TweakTown and even digit site takes articles from other sites a lot of time but cite sources.


----------



## satinder (Oct 2, 2015)

You can use commercial sites like eBay for product images and show link from where you have taken it. 
This will be a good practice.
Product images mostly do not go into claim business as it is to sell products and if someone is using, it means it will benefit a manufacturer only.

Try to take product images from manufacturer"s website.


----------



## wmtechie (Oct 4, 2015)

Try to buy stock images from pixabay etc. if you have to use other images make sure you have attributed the image to its original author.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks to all of you guys. I just contacted the related companies through their FB page and granted the permission to use their images.
So new bloggers can contact the company for the permission, they will hardly deny it.

I wanted pictures for my article about the PC cases and i used the images of their products here-
7 Reasons to Choose a Desktop PC â€¢ DesktopRigs.in

Sorry i meant this link
Choosing a PC Case- A Short Guide â€¢ DesktopRigs.in


----------

